# Can you be pregnant even if you had a period?



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

And if yes how does it happen?

I posted a week ago about some pain I was having and how it might be cysts. Well my Dr. quit so I made an appointment with a midwife so we can establish a relationship before I get pregnant but she cant see me until the 23rd.

My question is I have ever pregnancy symptom in the book. My breasts are so tender that I cant sleep on my stomach, they're tingling all the time like they have electricity in them. I didnt even have that with my son. I'm very emotional, and moody, tired, all that! I feel exactly like I did last time I was pregnant. But I had my period and I've been feeling this way before I had it, during and now 2 weeks later. I took a test a week ago and it came out negative. Now I'm freaking out if I'm not pregnant what else is causing this? My friend said she'd heard of people getting tumors on glands that make the body think its pregnant but its not?

My sharp pelvic pain is gone but I still have weird cramping. I'd LOVE to be pregnant but I've never heard of having periods while being pregnant unless the periods were lighter. Mine wasnt. DS was born 4 weeks early so now I'm thinking maybe it was all just misdiagnosed and he isnt a preemie. Anyway, any insights?


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

It's possible that you could have bleeding and be pregnant. Take another pregnancy test! It's common for false negatives in pregnancy tests.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks! I think I'm going to wait 2 weeks and then try again. My aunt just told me she had periods for 3 months with my cousin and negative tests the whole time. But they were lighter and mine wasnt. I *hope* I'm pregnant!


----------



## hu*singing*mom (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm in the opposite scenerio right now; this month's pms came earlier and was more like pg symptoms... nausea, sensitivity to smell etc. My DH and I don't really want more children so I was relieved when AF came. I had one day of spotting then 1 day of regular AF and then 2 days of a lighter flow. Normally I would not think twice about it but... the symptoms are still there. Despite feeling CRAZY I took a test and it was neg. So now what? I guess I'll keep waiting too Aimee. But I hate the worry.


----------



## hu*singing*mom (Aug 3, 2004)

I am so obsessive! I can't stop thinking about it and wondering and driving myself crazy!!!

There was a time a few years ago when I thought I might be pg and experienced lots of symptoms but finally got a late af; despite all the obsessing I felt relief when af came.

This time I had some wierd "pms" before af (if that's what it was) and was obsessing a bit. Then when I began to bleed I felt relieved. Now I feel nothing but stressed again! And I can't even wait a few days for af because that was suppossed to be it.

So now how long do I wait to test again? My cycle is between 23-28 days (always keeps me guessing). This time spotting was on day 24 and af started on day 25 (so I would have said it was a 24 day cycle since I don't count spotting as day 1). If it wasn't AF then today is day 28.

I just KNOW that it will be some sort of FREAKY coincidence and I will have worried for nothing. I can find articles on nausea as pms and other articles on pms that is actually after your af (post menstrual syndrome). I can find plenty of people who thought they might be pg and were not. But I can also find people who said they had what they thought was af and then turned out to be pg. So in other words.... research gets me nothing; it's only more obsessing.







:


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I've been wondering about this too. I know one woman who had her period for the first 4 months of being pregnant. And a couple others who never tested positive their whole pregnancy. It would suck for it to be both! I don't *think* it's possible to have a very painful, heavy, clotty period and still be pregnant though is it?


----------

